# Berlin movin' it; part 3



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Finally got around to video some of our stuff we've been working on.

very happy with our progress, not as easy to get the 'final picture' (that flashy, focused attention, and being totally in sync with each other) as it would be with a higher drive dog. We have spent a lot of time working to get here. As always, we are a work in progress 

Also don't mind the semi sloppiness of both of us, my house is TINY and we couldn't go outside cause it's an ice rink out there. 



Berlin 12.20.13 - YouTube


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Love it.. you guys are improving dramatically! I think you're ready for the RN!


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

I loved it. Some of it made me laugh. I like to see both owner and dog having fun while they are learing. Good job!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Nicely done. How old is Berlin? Just curious.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

This is awesome! Great job, both of you Any particular resources you'd recommend that helped you teach him some of these things?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  

Sp00ks, he is 16 months old. I didn't start really training him until he was about 8-9 months. 

Vagus, i'll send you a PM 



wdkiser said:


> I loved it. Some of it made me laugh. I like to see both owner and dog having fun while they are learing. Good job!


Thanks! I agree, it's all about having fun anyways...I love seeing my dog so happy and enthusiastic to learn and train with me. It's been a learning experience for both of us.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice job. You can see the nice tight bond between you two. 

Who's the old guy hiding in the corner that peaked through a couple times?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks! 



Lucy Dog, that is our family dog, Tigger. She is about 15 years old.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the weaves  Great job!


----------

